# What is wrong with this picture?



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

If you look closely you will see something wrong with this trailer.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah, it obviously has some rust spots. :icon_rolleyes:

That thing collapsed while jacked or else slipped off the tractor. You can see the metal deformation.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

I was thinking the back end was to high.


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

I think that little round thingy sticking out to the side, near the front, is supposed to be kinda straight up and down. :yes: Musta fell down huh?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Mizer said:


> I was thinking the back end was to high.


I should've studied the picture closer - never even noticed it. Wonder what happened with that, maybe they overinflated the tires?



.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That thingie sticking out the side looks like the tongue to the trailer. Maybe it broke off and got shifted to where it is.




















​


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Looks to me like the wheels on the front are missing. Was there some theft going on?

G


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

The glad hand connections are way to low.


----------



## Juniperlampguy (Nov 11, 2007)

Pretty obvious, the landing gear collapsed. Probably loaded heavy and old worn out landing gear gave out. (Just my guess)


----------



## junkhound (Nov 6, 2009)

I did'nt come prepared. 
I didn't know we were going to have a test. :blink:

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

junkhound


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

That is one of our open topped dust trailers. When he pulled out it and got about 15 feet away it went down. I am glad that I am not going to have to be in on the unloading party.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

junkhound said:


> I did'nt come prepared.
> I didn't know we were going to have a test. :blink:


And you got a big fat goose egg for no answer at all! Summer school for you lad. :laughing:






.


----------

